# 1St Annual Fall Equniox Steamup on Cape Ann 30pics



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

The day started foggy here on the coast but by noon it was sunny and hitting 70. If you see your face you know who you are.
First pic is of the next gen in training...Eli(8), Mollie(4) and Abbie(4)....Abbie is the blond ;-)


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Gave up trying to get the pics in.... :-(


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pics! The weathering on #463 tenders and cars are outstanding!! Great layout! 

Manfred


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,

Great picture thanks for sharing.

Don


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, everything is great in those pictures. Superb layout.


----------

